# Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig



## Cilitbeng (28. August 2012)

*Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier.....

erst mal mein System:

- AMD Phenom II X4 BE 955 3,2 ghz
- Arctic Freezer 13 (CPU Kühler)
- Asus m3n78-vm (Mainboard)
- 8 GB DDR2 XMS 2 Corsair
- Geforce GTX 570 Phantom³
- Netzteil Corsair TX 650 V2
- SSD 60 GB
- HDD Samsung 2TB
- Gehäuse / NZXT HS oo1B (vorne saugt ein 120mm Lüfter, Luft rein. Hinten ein 120mm Lüfter, Luft raus)
- OS: Windows 7 x64 SP1

Ich habe (glaub ich) viel zu hohe Temperaturen an der CPU, für den verbauten Lüfter. Unter Windows 7 im Idle geht die Temp. bis 40°. Unter Volllast habe ich bis zu 61° (Prime95). Der AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE soll aber nur 62° aushalten auf Dauer, nicht gut......hmmm..... macht mich schon stutzig. Im  Heaven Benchmark von Unigine geht die Temp. auch auf die 60° zu, nach 5min. 
Laut Aida64 laufen alle Lüfter normal. Auf anderen Seiten habe ich gelesen das Temp. im 50er Bereich normal wären, unter Volllast. Oder kann es sein, das sich die Wärme staut zwischen der GPU, MCP, Arbeitsspeicher  und CPU, da ich ein Mikro ATX - Board habe. Der Kühler hat gute Kritiken bekommen, und im Geschäft hat man mir diesen auch empfohlen in Verbindung mit der CPU und Mainboard. Bis jetzt hatte ich auch keine Leistungsprobleme. Cool´n´Quiet und Smart Q Fan sind aktiv, laut Bios. Oder sind die Temp. OK ?

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Hm gemessen an dem Kühler scheinen die Werte noch OK zu sein, und das Gehäuse ist ja auch nicht das geräumigste Modell (185mm x 511mm x 419mm (B x H x T)).


----------



## target2804 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

mein i7 hat vom arctic freezer auch nicht genug leistung bekommen. wenn man überlegt, dass man für 10€ mehr einen alpenföhn brocken bekommt, der fast 10°C bessere Temperaturen bringt und auch noch leiser ist, ist das die bessere wahl. ich war mit dem ding auch nicht zufrieden.
mach doch maln foto vom offenen gehäuse, dass man sehen kann, wie alles angeordnet ist.

mfg


----------



## Cilitbeng (28. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Pfeile geben die Richtung des Luftstroms an. Der Rest ist beschriftet.....

Ach ja, danke für die schnelle Antwort....sorry....bin ein Rüppel. 


An einen neuen Lüfter habe ich auch schon gedacht. Aber seht selbst. Der RAM ist sehr nah an dem CPU Socket dran. Der Rest ist auch nicht gerade geräumig. Welchen Lüfter könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Von Alpenföhn hatte ich schon einen, der passte leider nicht rein.


----------



## target2804 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Deine pfeile am kühler stimmen nur bedingt. wenn der lüfter des kühlers nach unten zeigt, saugt er abwärme der grafikkarte an.
der fan zieht die luft durch die lamellen. den kühler solltest du praktisch um 90° drehen, sodass der lüfter des kühlers nach vorne zeigt. außerdem wenn möglich im oberen vorderen bereich n gehäuselüfter installieren.


----------



## Cilitbeng (28. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Ja, ja, die Pfeile stimmen schon. Der Pfeil links neben dem Kühler ist für den Gehäuselüfter gedacht. 

Aber trotzdem eine gute Idee, den Kühler um 180° zu drehen. Aber gibt das nicht Probleme mit dem Netzteil?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Richtig, ideal wäre es wenn der Lüfter vom Kühler die Abluft zur Rückwand bläst ( klappt leider nicht mit allen Kühlern ). Das Netzteil wird es überleben, es trägt quasi überhaupt nicht zur Be- und Entlüftung bei


----------



## target2804 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die Pfeile stimmen schon. Der Pfeil links neben dem Kühler ist für den Gehäuselüfter gedacht.
> 
> Aber trotzdem eine gute Idee, den Kühler um 180° zu drehen. Aber gibt das nicht Probleme mit dem Netzteil?


 
90grad, nicht 180. Sodass der Lüfter des CPU Kühlers Richtung festplattenschacht zeigt. Wenn du ein so1155 System hast, geht das ohne Probleme.
Und ich halte es nicht für eine gute Idee, sondern eher für notwendig wenn du bessere temps möchtest 
Bei der Gelegenheit kannst du auch mal neue wlp Auftragen (nicht nur n klecks in die Mitte)


----------



## Cilitbeng (29. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

90° geht nicht. Entweder ist der Propeller oben oder unten. Ist eim AM2+ Socket. Bei Intel ginge das ohne Probleme mit den 90°.


----------



## target2804 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Dann musst du ihn unten lassen und evt für einen besseren Luftstrom durch einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter sorgen.


----------



## Cilitbeng (29. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Ich drehe den Kühler morgen mal um....Leitpaste habe ich schon gewechselt. Gleiches Ergebnis. Das Netzteil gibt bestimmt nicht so viel Wärme ab, wie die GPU.  Probieren, ob das überhaupt paßt....

Welchen Kühler kannste sonst empfehlen? (außer Alpenföhn)


----------



## target2804 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Den Kühler um 180grad zu drehen ist auch eher suboptimal da wärme
Luft nach oben steigt. Und wenn du oben vorne keinen Lüfter hast, staut sich da gerne was.


----------



## Cilitbeng (29. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

ich finde die Werte jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch.....selbst bei den 40° (draußen)  von vor zwei Wochen lief mein PC ohne Probleme in einer Dachgeschoßwohnung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*



> Das Netzteil gibt bestimmt nicht so viel Wärme ab


Das Netzteil wird in meisten Fällen kaum wärmer wie ein Bier und daher propellert der Lüfter die meiste Zeit gelangweilt vor sich hin


----------



## Cilitbeng (29. August 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dann musst du ihn unten lassen und evt für einen besseren Luftstrom durch einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter sorgen.



http://http://www.minervity.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/_huge_fan_cooled_case_mod_32.jpg

www.minervity.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/_huge_fan_cooled_case_mod_32.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Schön, nur hätte man es im 1. Thread anbringen können. Es gibt ne lustige Taste die sich " Bearbeiten Button " nennt. Doppelposts sind nicht gerade gern gesehen


----------



## Cilitbeng (30. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Hallo zusammen...

egal wie ich die Kühler gedreht habe, entweder ist die Temp. gleich geblieben bei 40° im Idle oder war sogar auf 55° hoch gegangen. Da habe ich mir keinen Stresstest mehr zugetraut. 

Ich hab es eingesehen, und habe mir ein neues Gehäuse und einen neuen CPU Kühler besorgt. Und die Temp. liegen jetzt bei 31° im Idle und unter Volllast max. 49° nach 30min. Prime95. Selbst meine Geforce wird jetzt nur noch 60° warm bei Volllast (3D Mark11, Crysis2 auf Ultra). 

Mit den Werten kann ich sehr gut leben. Und lieber 100€ für Kühler und Gehäuse ausgeben, als am Ende ein neues Board oder CPU  kaufen zu müßen. 


Danke für eure Hilfe!

Bis denne....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Und was hast du da jetzt genommen?


----------



## Cilitbeng (30. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und was hast du da jetzt genommen?


 
Gehäuse ist von NZXT  Phantom

CPU Kühler von Alpenföhn "Himalaya"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

OK, Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache. Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob man den Kühler zur Rückwand gedreht bekommt, aber ansonsten könnte er ja die Abluft durch den Deckel blasen ohne Behinderungen


----------



## Cilitbeng (31. August 2012)

*AW: Arctic Freezer 13 kühlt zu wenig*

Ich habe drei Lüfter die nach draußen pusten. 2 oben, 1 hinten. Die Abwärme von der CPU wird direkt von diesen erfasst, und nach draußen gepustet. Zwei pusten in das Gehäuse. Einer vorne, einer an der Seite auf CPU und GPU gerichtet. 

Mein altes Gehäuse war noch aus der Dual-Core Zeit. Das war eine 45 Watt CPU. Dementsprechend niedrig war die Abwärme. Hätte alles auch geklappt, aber ich hatte keine Möglichkeiten neue Gehäuselüfter zu installieren (ohne Flex)

Ach das Gehäuse find ich gut (ist ja Geschmacksache). Für 50€....und außerdem ist es weiß. Ich mag einfach keine schwarzen Gehäuse. Außerdem finde ich bei NZXT das Kabel und Laufwerk Management super.


----------

